# Accident A1 Wallyford



## scotlass (14 August 2015)

Heard on the local radio travel update there was an accident at the Wallyford junction late afternoon on Thursday involving a horsebox.   Last report mentioned the Police were closing the road.

Nothing else has been reported since.  Just hoping that all involved - human and any possible equine - are okay.


----------



## bonny (14 August 2015)

There were no horses on board, don't know about any human casualties.


----------



## scotlass (14 August 2015)

Thanks for the info.   There's now a bit in the local paper .. mainly about the tailbacks, Police getting frustrated at rubber neckers on other side of the road, and idiots reversing backwards down the slip roads.   Seems to have involved a woman driving a 4x4 and trailer.   Doesn't seem to be any injuries - thankfully.   Always leaves a horrible feeling when hearing about things like this on the news.


----------

